# Earwigs



## Amy (Aug 4, 2003)

I have one hive that has earwigs(sp?) camping out under the outer cover. They seem to be putting black specks on the outer cover as well. Could these be eggs or just droppings? Should I worry about them? How do I get rid of them?


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

The black specks are droppings.
Earwigs eat green plants not honey or comb.
Any thing that kills them will kill bees.
Earwigs like the dark and usually bees will not tolerate them.
Clint

------------------
Clinton Bemrose
just South of Lansing Michigan


----------



## Amy (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Zeke (Aug 21, 2002)

Holy Toledo,
what is a earwig ??
never heard of such a thing !
Zeke


----------



## Amy (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, their hard to describe. They are redish-brown in color and look like a cross between a beetle and a scorpion. They have pinchers on their tail and they will use them! They are called earwigs because "in the old days" people slept on the ground more and these bugs would crawl in your ear and basicly drive the person insane. Very nasty little bugs.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I'm trying to divorce her.

Bill


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have slept on the ground often in my life and felt quite comfortable. I'm not sure I ever will again! I have had dreams that a bee crawled in my ear before. Not a nice one. I have had a fly get in my ear before. That was enough to drive me crazy. I don't want to try an Earwig. They are scary enough just to look at.


----------



## mnist (Jun 16, 2003)

A local beekeeper told me that a bee flew directly into his ear once.

Since she didn't seem intent on anything but getting out, he decided to go about his business in hopes she'd find her way out without him or the bee getting hurt.

"It worked fine," he told me, "except for one little thing. Every time she tried backing out, she'd make a loud BZZT right in my ear. After hearing BZZT . . . BZZT. . . BZZT every few seconds, I finally couldn't stand any more."

How'd he get rid of the bee? he jiggled back behind his ear hoping to widen the opening enough for her to get out. It didn't work.

He ended up crushing the bee but ended the BZZT problem.


----------



## piccioni (Jul 8, 2003)

I believe the recommended strategy to evict a bug from the ear is to fill the ear cannal with mineral oil. The besty floats (or treads water) to the top.

Not that I'd try it on my kids, unless I could catch them first.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Sounds like a good strategy. Now is a good time to commit it to memory instead of in the middle of a panic.


----------



## Nancy (Jun 27, 2003)

re: Oil in ears - 
Our pediatrician prescribed warm olive oil in the ears for ear infection. It worked better than the antibiotics. Warm the oil, pour it in (Put bit on old spoon, hold spoon over candle for a second at a time. try on wrist first so you dont scald ear) and then put a bit of a cotton ball in the outside of the opening to keep some oil in. I used carded wool as I have pounds of that and no cotton. We called it an "ear sweater" and the kids bought that. No more crying children.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If I have a bug in my ear, I think I'll skip the warming part.


----------

